# You guys want Jamal?



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

You aren't just "signing" him. We'll match. It isn't going to happen. But if you guys want him......I've thought of two proposals.

Trade one

Crawford
Robinson

for 

Anderson
Sweetney
Future first

Or since Allan Houston is a SG and Jamal would probably play SG for you guys......

Houston
Sweetney
Anderson

for

Crawford
Davis
Robinson
2007 first rounder


Both trades net us more talent, BUT Sweetney's talent is FUTURE talent. He'd be good insurance if we lost Tyson to free agency due to Tyson loving the West Coast so much. Also....Jamal is talent PRESENTLY ready to produce. 

Both Robinson and Davis expire a year before Houston, which would give you something like 42 million in cap relief following the 2006 season. We'd be happy to pay Houston because he'd thrive in a lineup with as much youth and athleticism as ours. With Curry, Chandler, Sweetney, Deng, Gordon and Hinrich....Houston could nail jumpers for us and let our young legs do the rest.

You guys would field a lineup of 

Mohammed
Thomas
Hardaway
Crawford
Marbury

Both trades would make both teams A LOT better


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Why Sweetney, he's young and inexperienced. He sucks you don't want him. Take Kurt Thomas, ya'll get much more from that. Well keep that loser Sweetney....


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Why Sweetney, he's young and inexperienced. He sucks you don't want him. Take Kurt Thomas, ya'll get much more from that. Well keep that loser Sweetney....


Hey I'm all for working a deal. We need a backup big man and a backup SG who can come in if Gordon is having too much trouble at the SG with a super big player (Gordon benches 300, but against a tracy mcgrady?) and give us reasonable D. 

The second trade is in case you guys want to unload Houston. I can't see why you'd want him with Jamal.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> You aren't just "signing" him. We'll match. It isn't going to happen. But if you guys want him......I've thought of two proposals.
> 
> Trade one
> ...


Get real with this damn trades. Who the hell you're selling? Don't **** on a cupcake and call it chocolate, we're all familiar with Jamal's game.

Go ahead and match and have a glut, you think he wants to play behind? You think he doesn't want to start for New York and Thomas, fine keep thinking that.



You want a trade here's a trade that'll work:

Gill 

JYD

Jamal


for

Andersen
and
Moochie


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: You guys want Jamal?*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Get real with this damn trades. Who the hell you're selling? Don't **** on a cupcake and call it chocolate, we're all familiar with Jamal's game.
> ...


LOL if that's what you're offering I can promise you Pax will match. Jamal will still start with Gordon taking his and Kirk's backup minutes. He'll still get his 30 a game. And we'll be a better team than you.....

LMAO with the "would he rather"......lol he'll be a starter for us, and the Bulls are the more storied franchise, which is why we have six Obrien trophies and not two.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: You guys want Jamal?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL if that's what you're offering I can promise you Pax will match. Jamal will still start with Gordon taking his and Kirk's backup minutes. He'll still get his 30 a game. And we'll be a better team than you.....
> ...


You really are a whiny little guy. Please promise me by killing yourself if Paxon doesn't match.

I am sure Jamal and his 3 to's per game are in high demand in the bulls. 
You know the place where he'll be a back up for nearly his whole career.

As for being a better team. Hahahha, you're a silly guy.

Keep talking about your storied franchise. Seriously, do it. I need entertainment while I am griling. Let's see one of the most high profile GM's in the league and the most incredible city in the states, or a " storied" franchise with an unappreciative owner and a couple more years of not making the playoffs.

Hahaha you crack me up, are you new to basketball or something?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*props to my kool kat.*

Knicksbiggestfan, I'm glad you are a Knicks fan. Youz a kool kat broham :jam: :rock: :clap:


----------



## sneballa7 (Jun 29, 2004)

lol that was funny


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

latest rumor has Jamal Crawford and Jerome Williams coming to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas,and the expiring contracts of Othello and Trybanski..I think Deke was included also...

Trade makes alot of sense from Chicagos perspective..They could use a banger like KT and thet woul rid themselves of a 4 year obligation to Jerome Williams...

Its gonna happen as IT would probably sign JC to more than the MLE and no way will the Bulls do that

NY would then use the MLE for guys like Mihm,Doleac or possiblt Etan Thomas


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The Bulls will let JCraw walk if they can't trade his ***. I don't see the bulls need a scoring guard anyway since they scored so much last season.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

89 PPG isn't really much.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

hahahahaha. Winning 6 championships with the greatest player of all time doesn't make you a more storied franchise. It makes you lucky Portland passed on him. The Knicks are by far a more storied franchise. No one cared about the Bulls before Jordan and no one has cared about them since. 1 dynasty doesn't qualify a team to talk about being storied.

Besides, didn't they teach you in law school that irrelevant information doesn't help your argument, it hurts it? What relevancy does who the most storied franchise play into this? How does it help your offers?

Your offers are dreadful, and you know it. You're not giving up a single player you like, but are asking for potentially solid players or the former franchise player.

The type of intimidation you're trying doesn't work well when dealing with others. "Take this bad deal or else" isn't going to help. You'll wind up with another 3 years of Jamal screwing your team up. Be happy with what you can get out of him, and if you can't get much, let him walk. He'd be a detriment anyways.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the jordan era is over. nobody plays for the bulls to say "hey im playing on the same team MJ did! they play for the money, endorsements. Where can you get the most money in endorsements. NEW YORK CITAYYYYYYYYYY. new york is the most popular city in the world. if you can make it here, you can make it anywhere


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: You guys want Jamal?*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Get real with this damn trades. Who the hell you're selling? Don't **** on a cupcake and call it chocolate, we're all familiar with Jamal's game.
> ...


No thanks, but great hearing your voice again.

Pax is in the drivers seat on this potential deal, not cousin IT, Aaron Goodman, or Jamal. 
Jamal has yet to have recieved any significant interest from any teams UNDER the cap, so his leverage is weaker than weak.
You dont have any players on your roster that the Bulls would want today, this make a trade very unlikely, With the one exception being; a pure salary dump for expiring contracts.

The arguement about Jamal or Aaron forcing a S & T to get Jamal a top contract is sheer insanity. Go ahead offer him your MLE, it will be matched instantly, we did not breate your cap hell, years of mis-management did. 

If Jamal feels hurt or disrespected he can always buy a puppy. Thems the knocks kid.

The reaction in Chicago to all this is a collective yawn.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal will not be there at the beginning of the season..if Pax wanted him,he woundt have drafted every combo guard known to man,and probably would have ofered him 10% more than the max..

Pax should just dump every bad contract on Isiah and move on


----------

